# Hi all need some help indentifying these cichlids please



## cobology (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello got these in my tank but cant remember what they are called he is about 2" at the moment so just a baby

[/img]









This one is roughly 3" long browny colour very slight yellowish underbelly and orange stripe on top of fin










any help much appreciated [/code]


----------



## azador (Jan 27, 2011)

Does the bottom one ever get yellow with vertical black bars? He looks like a Kenyi, just not very colorful. They are a completely different color when juvenile, but as they reach maturity they turn a muted yellow with brownish black stripes. Just a guess? I have no idea about the top photo.
Photo from internet of Kenyi http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m56 ... ichlid.jpg
My Kenyi all colored up http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m568/azador8/26.jpg
Good luck!


----------



## cobology (Feb 10, 2011)

hi azador no he is always brown at the moment but i do have another in the tank which looks the same as the first link but he used to be blue then slowly started going yellow now he is a beautiful bright yellow with lightish black stripes thanks for the help so far


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

The top one is a kenyi - typical poorly bred specimen.

Bottom looks like a female RedTop Zebra, though very deep bodied and with a shallow sloped forehead.


----------



## azador (Jan 27, 2011)

dielikemoviestars said:


> The top one is a kenyi - typical poorly bred specimen.
> 
> Bottom looks like a female RedTop Zebra, though very deep bodied and with a shallow sloped forehead.


Sorry I have to disagree, here is a red top image from the internet;







And my own albino red top;
















My red top has been the same color since he was 1", he is now 4". When colored up, he has dark pink vertical stripes along his body.

The bottom pic could be a sub-dominant male and therefore not showing his colors like your other fish. My kenyi was blue when I bought him as well. I had no idea he would turn yellow and black  !


----------



## cobology (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for everyones help so far , i was a bit bewildered about the red top zebra too only coming across the same pics as you azador, but maybe a different species or something as red top zebra rings a bell for some reason! they causing no harm so see what happens when they grow i think the guy in the first image is nice anyway, will see what happens with the other one as it is a bit dull and boring looking but never know colour might go pop!


----------



## azador (Jan 27, 2011)

Very true, cichlids can really surprise you with their color changes. My red jewel went from brown and white to bright red! He is so beautiful now. I like your first pic too, I like the black and white . Good luck and I hope the others colors get better! I feed my cichlids Omega one cichlid flake and Omega one Veggie Rounds, it really seems to help with their health. No bloat and pretty colors, even my females!


----------

